# How's that then



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)




----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Wha-hey - nice one Paul !

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Damian


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Top service! If you were in Mcds you'd have all five stars.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

There! Proof that whinging *does* sometimes pay ;D

You little tinkers


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Ha ha boys. I think you've been duped. This area is to sing the praises of other marques. Thus reducing the appeal of the TT. Hopefully reducing sales of the aforementioned TT and thus increasing its exclusivity!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Ha ha boys. I think you've been duped. This area is to sing the praises of other marques. Thus reducing the appeal of the TT. Hopefully reducing sales of the aforementioned TT and thus increasing its exclusivity!


Well I don't think it's purpose is to run down the TT. That would hypocriticalÂ for those of us that have previously put our Â£Â£Â£s in the TT. No, it's more to show 'life after TT'. Â There is one and if it's exclusivity you covet, you're about 3.5 years too late into the TT. Â It is now the most common new coupe sold in UK. Â But that's OK for you Late Adopters or is it laggards in marketing speak.  ;D

I think the Forum meisters see it as retaining some of the good community too. Everyone's happy. ;D


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Not much happening here yet!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Not much happening here yet!


Then start a compelling post about the virtues of MR2 ownership and driving.........if there are any 

Actually, I was given a very hard time on the M way by one some months ago in the 328ci - had to raz the nuts of it to pull out ground.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Are Vauxhall owners allowed to join this BMW forum?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Are Vauxhall owners allowed to join this BMW forum? Â


But of course. Come aboard. Just make it interesting and I'm sure the badge snobs will behave  ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

How about people who go out with people who drive BMW's? 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> How about people who go out with people who drive BMW's? Â 8)


.....Or move to Hondas....yer in but can you and Paul keep your clothes on? 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am fully clothed, and intend to stay that way (it's those strangers from up North that are the problem)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Wha-hey - Â nice one Paul !
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Damian


Got Jae to thank really


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Got Jae to thank really Â


Yes, forgot to say 'thanks'. Good job Paul, Jae and all.


----------

